# [SOLVED]could not start d-bus can you call qdbus

## kris

Niewielkie okno z taką treścią 

```
could not start d-bus can you call qdbus
```

 powitało mnie po restarcie po aktualizacji systemu po akceptacji OK wracam do trybu tekstowegoLast edited by kris on Fri Oct 16, 2009 3:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SlashBeast

OK.

Tylko tyle moge powiedzeic, nie raczyles dac ani informacji o Twoim srodowisku, o apliakcji ktora wywalila tego babola jak i rowniez listy pakietow ktore aktualizowales.

----------

## kris

Moje środowisko to KDE4.3, system posiadam od kilku dni i była to moja pierwsza aktualizacja prawdopodobnie to aktualizacja "tego"  x11-base/xorg-x11-7.4-r1 [7.2] spowodowała problem, bezpośrednio po aktualizacji nie dałem etc-update i revdep-rebuild

----------

## Crenshaw

 *kris wrote:*   

> Moje środowisko to KDE4.3, system posiadam od kilku dni i była to moja pierwsza aktualizacja prawdopodobnie to aktualizacja "tego"  x11-base/xorg-x11-7.4-r1 [7.2] spowodowała problem, bezpośrednio po aktualizacji nie dałem etc-update i revdep-rebuild

 

a jak "dasz" etc-update i revdep-rebuild? to dalej nie dziala?

----------

## kris

Nadal nie. 

X-sy wstają ale kde nie, na sekundę pojawia się okno ładowania KDE i :

1. komunikat jak w temacie 

2.  /usr/bin/startkde:line 369 :12596 Aborted qdbus > /dev/nul 2 > /dev/null

```
# In case of dcop sockets left by a previous session, cleanup

#dcopserver_shutdown

echo 'startkde: Starting up...'  1>&2

# Make sure that D-Bus is running

if test -z "$XDG_DATA_DIRS"; then

    XDG_DATA_DIRS="`kde4-config --prefix`/share:/usr/share:/usr/local/share"

    export XDG_DATA_DIRS

fi

# D-Bus autolaunch is broken

if test -z "$DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS" ; then

    eval `dbus-launch --sh-syntax --exit-with-session`

fi

if qdbus >/dev/null 2>/dev/null; then

    : # ok

else

    echo 'startkde: Could not start D-Bus. Can you call qdbus?'  1>&2

    test -n "$ksplash_pid" && kill "$ksplash_pid" 2>/dev/null

    xmessage -geometry 500x100 "Could not start D-Bus. Can you call qdbus?"

    exit 1

fi

```

  linia 369 to "ostatnie" fiLast edited by kris on Fri Oct 16, 2009 12:16 pm; edited 4 times in total

----------

## Kurt Steiner

kris, zacznij używać przecinków i kropek - nikt tu się nie będzie domyślał gdzie się kończy i zaczyna zdanie...  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## kris

Sorry. Poprawiono.

Edit 

Dostaję jeszcze taki komunikat:   *Quote:*   

> Warning: locale not supported by C Library, locale unchanged

 

EDIT: 

Zrobiłem tak:

emerge --update --deep --newuse word

przekompilowałem kdelibs (wg. zaleceń Portage)

etc-update revdep-rebuild. 

I... ruszyło, Jest OK.

----------

